# Cheap, but works very well



## wookie

I bought a cheap Wen 10" sliding @ menards on Black Friday. First thing I did is replace the blade with an Avanti by Freud 60 tooth. Improved the saw immensely. Wish I had bought the 80 tooth now. It's at Menards for $54 but you can probably get it cheaper at Amazon.


----------



## richgreer

Thanks for the review. It is well written. It also makes me wonder - - in these reviews are we rating performance per dollar spent or just performance. In the magazine reviews we will often see two designations, best value and best overall performance. This saw sounds like a very good value for the money but I am sure it is a weak performer compared to the $400+ miter saws that are available. Maybe we need two ratings, one for best value and one for best overall performance, on this website.


----------



## RvK

I usually assume its rated performance for the money, very often the high dollar tools are just a whole different animal and comparing a $100 hobbyist miter saw to a $700 professional grade one is just apples and oranges. You pretty much KNOW the hobbyist one isnt going to stack up, but if thats what you're in the market for you just want to know if its a decent one.

Might be good to have a few critical premade subcategories that we can rate stuff on when we write up a review


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review,


----------



## PineInTheAsh

A blade change and tune-up and my 10-year-old Delta is good to go another decade.


----------



## dfletcher

I also have one of these that I started using even in my construction business, as I really don't use it everyday. It works great, I love it. I had to change the blade and ended up breaking the guard, which is not a problem for me, as I am the only one who uses it. I have also noticed that now that I use it a lot more, the blade break seems to work randomly at times. Again, not a problem for me, but i wouldn't let someone working for me use it without letting them know.
All-in-all, one of the best purchases I have made, worth the $100 if you are using it in your shop on the weekend or just have some home projects to do. Not really recommended as your only mitre saw for everyday use, just not built to do that.


----------



## funchuck

richgreer: I think the problem with having 2 ratings is that some people have not used anything better. This is the only miter saw that I ever used… but I gave it a 4 star rating not because it is good for the price, but because I think performance-wise, it is a good saw. Perhaps if I use a high end miter saw, I might change my mind, but I think this saw is good enough that I do not feel any need to upgrade.

For example, I had a cheap 10" Delta table saw. Even from the day I first used it, I felt limited. The table was tiny, there was a lot of play in the miter gauge slot, the miter gauge head was made of flimsy plastic, and there were no options to replace the fence or miter gauge with anything better. I felt very limited with this table saw, but the Delta miter saw is a whole different story. I did not feel limited, nor any need to upgrade.

Dennis: One time, I thought the blade brake on mine also broke, but it turns out that the blade was not fastened tightly enough. I few turns with the wrench and the blade brake worked again.


----------



## REK

Good reveiw, I know what you mean about going to the store and admiring the up grades…

Ohhhhhhhhhh I want Dat!!!!


----------

